# Queen V Ukulele



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent playing


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:love5: Lovely --i bought Ray one for his Birthday and it doesnt sound like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe you should let him get it out and play with it :wink: :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Another queen song done on a Uke. 





I love that instrument


----------

